# Is it Hypocricy or Dicotemy?



## preyquester (Feb 3, 2004)

i dont know about those $10.words but in ohio, we can bait deer, use xbows,and a few hi-fence.&lots of public lands and all & all it seams to work #[email protected]% good....


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

bow, I understand you and I think in the future alot of this will subside, once the big machine gets rolling.


----------



## bowriter (Jul 25, 2004)

I figured you'd understand where I was coming from. PQ- It isn't the $10 words you don't understand. It is not even a question of ethics on baiting, crossbows or anything else. It is about how....

Never mind.


----------

